
Buzz Aldrin: Stephen Hawking Said We Should 'Colonize the Moon' Before Mars - nabla9
https://www.newsweek.com/buzz-aldrin-stephen-hawking-colonize-moon-1446758
======
LinuxBender
I would suggest the moon over mars, as a base of operations for asteroid
mining. I believe it is critical that we learn how to mine asteroids, so that
we can also get good at moving them out of the way when they start to move
towards Earth.

------
johnhenry
Aldrin is biased against Mars because he's never visited.

